# Santa Baby



## bennielou (Dec 1, 2009)

Any of you guys remember that song???

Anyhoo, here is my latest Santa Baby.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 1, 2009)

*What a little cutie!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Katelyn.Rose (Dec 1, 2009)

The picture of Santa Baby with her Mom(?) is absolutely beautiful. I really love all of the images you took during this photo shoot. I would have liked to see more of a direct look from the child though, instead of looking upward for most of the shots. I wish you lived near me, I would love for you to do pictures for me!


----------



## dzfoto (Dec 1, 2009)

If you want some critiques okay.. 
Some photos has too much post processing on a skin. Would love more natural photos.
Overall still great photos!

IMHO


----------



## bennielou (Dec 1, 2009)

The only post (skin or otherwise besides crop) was on Mama and Baby.  Thanks!


----------



## dzfoto (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah especialy that one. Some maybe are bit out of focus and seems that way. More sharpness? 


bennielou said:


> The only post (skin or otherwise besides crop) was on Mama and Baby.  Thanks!


----------



## RPetterson (Dec 14, 2009)

I love the picture with her mom that is a great moment and mom will be able to look back on that for a very long time! I love the first shot also!


----------



## bennielou (Dec 15, 2009)

dzfoto said:


> Yeah especialy that one. Some maybe are bit out of focus and seems that way. More sharpness?
> 
> 
> bennielou said:
> ...


 
Sharp as hell.  I just ordered and recieved 20x24s for the parents, and they are crazy sharp. Thanks though....


----------



## bennielou (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks all!


----------



## twocolor (Dec 15, 2009)

I love the pictures!  I don't like the wrinkles showing in that white fabric.  I can see all the fold lines on the fabric behind her.  Buy that spray wrinkle remover, and right before a shoot spray some on the fold lines and away go the wrinkles.  OR take the time to photoshop them later . . . prefer fixing them before, saves time!


----------



## bennielou (Dec 15, 2009)

twocolor said:


> I love the pictures! I don't like the wrinkles showing in that white fabric. I can see all the fold lines on the fabric behind her. Buy that spray wrinkle remover, and right before a shoot spray some on the fold lines and away go the wrinkles. OR take the time to photoshop them later . . . prefer fixing them before, saves time!


 
Thanks!  This was a quicky shoot for a relative.   A totally on the spot kind of thing.  Anyhoo, there was baby stuff EVERYWHERE, so I crammed a sheet into a tall set of dresser drawers.  Instant, albiet messy, backdrop.   It was fun.

I'm an established wedding photog, but I like taking photos of children too.  It's very new to me though.


----------



## harleyrider (Dec 17, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 17, 2009)

Love them! Her tiny Uggs are my favorite!


----------

